# signature avs2000



## petty77 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am having probelms with my signature avs2000. When I turn it on all it does is making a beeping sound. It working fine one minute and the next not working. Can anyone help me?

thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not trying to be a rude, but there are hundreds if not thousands of home theater products on the market, not to mention a couple decades or more of discontinued equipment. It might help if you told us what a "signature avs2000" is, and who makes it? 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think he must be referring to the Monster votage stabilizer Link.

Not that I'd be able to help regardless.. :sad:


----------

